# finally finished husbands sweater!



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

It is on the bed upstairs drying. I hate to admit it but it is a little too big I think. We will wait to see when it is truly dry. If it is I plan to go but some black thread for my serger and take it in!!!!! Wish me luck. Susan


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Felt it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PICTURES!!!!!!! :bash: You can't tell us about something like this without pictures.


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I will post pics tonight, I got called into work yesterday, everbody coming down with something. We have had customers cancel for sickness as well.
I hadn't thought about felting it, hmmm. Susan


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Show it off!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh well done! I'd love to see it, too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi that s the emoticon I had in mind when I said what I said. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

On the main page, this thread is seen as most recent and reads, "finally finished husbands"

Makes you kinda wanna come peek, doesn't it? 

Meg


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Our company just left and I am too dead tired to take pics. I will post tomorrow I promise!!!!!! Susan


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg your mind has been in the gutter lately :lookout:


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Here you go girls! I moved the sweater down stairs, it doesn't seem to be drying up there in the cold. So I am trying to make it a little narrower by lengthening it as it dries, I will let you know how that works out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Wow!!

That is gorgeous!!!!

Well worth the wait!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

gorgeous sweater!

AS for where my mind is...it's been around far too many college kids recently, that's where!

Meg


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I sure hope it fits when it dries, it is so pretty!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow!! That's gorgeous!!! :clap:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!!!!

Meg I understand


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Susan, did you knit it in the round or flat? You did an excellent job with it. The saddle shoulders and the neck/front bands look very professional. 

Before you sew it up, have you tried changing its size by blocking it differently? If it's not too long but too wide, just stretch it out a little on the drying table. If it's too long, you can pat it so that you shorten it a bit. Sometimes, it's possible to make it shorter without making it wider. Wool is so wonderfully malleable when it's damp that you can really do some size changes as it's drying. Good luck.


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Mogal, that is exactly what I did, stretched it out a bit while it was just damp. I am afraid to have him try it on again! Still need to find buttons, need to go to knoxville for that, there is nothing around here anymore! Susan


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Can't wait to see it!!!


OMG that graphic is the funniest thing I have ever seen! I love it!!!

donsgal


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Hubby tried it on this morning, still way too big. I said that the other option we had was to find someone that size, who would actually wear it, and give it to them. He looks thoughtful for a moment and says "how about Hagrid", We laughed til we cried.
Actually, it is a great sweater, just an x-large instead of a med-lg.,,,,, So I will ponder for awhile before going forward. Susan


----------

